# Bailey + other dogs



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Went to the vet for a checkup today (which is a short story in itself), but saw this cute little dog (who was also reactive) and his owner (who was super kind) and used it as a good training opportunity 

a few months ago I wouldn’t have thought he could be at least partially calm around another dog. We still have work to do (and lots of it) but the progress is making me excited for the future.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Congrats on the progress! It does take time and we are getting there! I had the same experience as well, on the waiting room at the vet, really was worried Buffy would 'go' at the dog sitting right opposite of us which was very reactive and vocal, not aggressive, just wanted to play but she is big and strong! Ended up sitting nicely next to me (most of the time, settled down after I said 'no'), I was Soooo relieved!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Go Bailey! And go you! Sounds like he's making lots of progress, I've seen quite a few people posting training success, including myself, so happy for all of us and our pups  ❤


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good job to both Bailey and the OP!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s amazing - way to go Bailey! We seem to be going the wrong direction with dogs but we’re working on it. We did well with our new trainer today - no lunging/grabbing at all and even brought her sticks to play with so she’s now golden with him. I love hearing other success stories as they help remind me it does get better with patience and time. Keep ‘‘em coming!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

3ymum said:


> Congrats on the progress! It does take time and we are getting there! I had the same experience as well, on the waiting room at the vet, really was worried Buffy would 'go' at the dog sitting right opposite of us which was very reactive and vocal, not aggressive, just wanted to play but she is big and strong! Ended up sitting nicely next to me (most of the time, settled down after I said 'no'), I was Soooo relieved!


That’s awesome! We’re not fully at the stage of, I’ll look at it and choose to ignore it - but seem to be heading in that direction!




peachygeorgia said:


> Go Bailey! And go you! Sounds like he's making lots of progress, I've seen quite a few people posting training success, including myself, so happy for all of us and our pups  ❤


Yes, I’ve been seeing loads as well! It’s great!




NadDog24 said:


> Good job to both Bailey and the OP!


Thank you!!




cagal said:


> That’s amazing - way to go Bailey! We seem to be going the wrong direction with dogs but we’re working on it. We did well with our new trainer today - no lunging/grabbing at all and even brought her sticks to play with so she’s now golden with him. I love hearing other success stories as they help remind me it does get better with patience and time. Keep ‘‘em coming!


Awe! It’s definitely the small wins - yay Django! Sharing sticks is the way to go… I hope the new training can help more with him!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

When Buffy started reactive to other dogs, we stopped daycare and took her to the dog park everyday. My thoughts was to let her interact with other dogs calmly but it was wrong! Reading through loads of posts and getting advises from people here, I make Buffy focus on me more on the walk and she has to learn to ignore passing by dogs, not play with them whenever she wants, once that concept is clear to her, she seems to be doing a lot better. She only can play with dogs at our terms. There is one dog in the park which is very calm and we knew him and the owner since we very first went there and occasionally we meet at the park, they can play together.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

07.1.2022 

We walked past an XL bully who was only maybe a foot away with only a small cry and some leash pressure. He even stayed in his heel!

This is the closest we’ve been to another dog in weeks (proud human right here, if you can’t tell lol)


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> 07.1.2022
> 
> We walked past an XL bully who was only maybe a foot away with only a small cry and some leash pressure. He even stayed in his heel!
> 
> This is the closest we’ve been to another dog in weeks (proud human right here, if you can’t tell lol)


I am really very happy for you! I definitely can relate to the 'proud' ! It may seem a small step but it is a big step towards your goal! Well done Bailey and well done you 👍👍👍


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Baileyshuman said:


> 07.1.2022
> 
> We walked past an XL bully who was only maybe a foot away with only a small cry and some leash pressure. He even stayed in his heel!
> 
> This is the closest we’ve been to another dog in weeks (proud human right here, if you can’t tell lol)


Things feel much different when you have to work to get there.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you! It’s not something that I would’ve thought I’d be excited about - but I am nonetheless


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Not a super good day today. We went the field (we’re usually the only people there), but there was a dog walker and probably about ten dogs roaming around. Bailey saw them several meters away, and through a bush, and started reacting. So we backed up the trail a bit, to get him out of threshold, but he didn’t really calm down. He barked, pulled and made every loud noise imaginable (which he hasn’t done in weeks, but I can’t fault him too much due to the amount of dogs).

He even made one of the dogs run off because it got scared of the barking supposedly. I hope they found it. :/

He did calm down once we actually went into the field, and we had a run and play together, and he met a poodle (it ran up to my mum while she had Bailey (I went to talk to the girl with all the dogs, to ask if everything was okay), and my mum didn’t know how to stop it from coming closer…). Thankfully Bailey just gave it a sniff, and then it ran back to the dog walker.

he’s been good (reaction free) with small groups of dogs (maybe four or five) but this group was a lot larger. Hopefully this won’t set us back too much


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Some days are good, some not so much. You’ve both put in the hard work to get where you are and it will pay off even if today was a “not so good” day. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you. We had a much better day today, so I’m happy about that 

slow and steady…


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bailey made a friend! This was their first time “meeting” and Bruno - his puppy friend (seven months old) is also working on neutrality too. I think he was awesome (didn’t care about Bailey, and just wanted to play with his owner), and was playing off-leash too - without running up to Bailey. We all walked through the park together, did some training together and worked around each other. I think it was a success, and hopefully we can do it more often


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

So glad to hear you and Bailey had a good day, keep at it!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

11.06.2022

Bailey played with another dog today!! A year old Labrador girl. Within a few minutes, she ran back to her owner and Bailey came back to me to play ball 🙈

only wish i took a picture now!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s great!


----------

